

Oil spill in Alaska closes 800 miles of pipeline - docgnome
http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Oil_spill_in_Alaska_closes_800_miles_of_pipeline

======
noelchurchill
_The valves opening allowed a pressure release for the system and oil flowed
on a pad to a tank that can hold 55,000 barrels (2.3 million gallons). As of
Wednesday afternoon, the tank vents were still leaking probably from thermal
expansion inside the tank. Another secondary containment area below the tanks
capable of holding 104,500 barrels was not yet filled to capacity._

It's spilling into a relief tank and poses zero risk to surrounding area.

